# Dimensions needed from Aristo Rogers 2-4-2



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All: 

If anyone has one of these, could you please post the dimensions of the cab (excluding roof) walls in inches? 

I am not worried about the "cut outs" for the drivers. 

Thanks-


----------



## DrVibes (Jan 3, 2008)

Cab length: 3 3/8" 
Width: 4 1/4" 
Cab side height to underside of roof: 3 7/8" 
This does not include the roof overhang or the cab side cut out. 
Sorry it took so long to reply, I knew that I had the remains of a Rogers cab somewhere!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

No hurry, but thank you. Love the Porter bash in your SIG too!!!!


----------

